
U.S. Election Systems Have Been Left Exposed Online Despite Official Denials - gavman
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/3kxzk9/exclusive-critical-us-election-systems-have-been-left-exposed-online-despite-official-denials
======
Arrezz
It feels like electronic voting of any kind at the moment is a mistake. It
seems far more prone to meddling and security issues compared to manual
balloting. I don't know if there are any statistics that have been collected
regarding this however, if anyone could point me in the right direction that
would be great!

